
ISON Update for 22:00 UTC Nov. 28. - mmastrac
http://www.slate.com/blogs/bad_astronomy/2013/11/28/ison_update_for_22_00_utc_nov_28.html
======
jackgolding
I found this article useful for finding out what ISON actually is:
[http://www.abc.net.au/science/articles/2013/11/29/3901668.ht...](http://www.abc.net.au/science/articles/2013/11/29/3901668.htm)

Here is the youtube video of it fizzling:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6j6nkLnHyG0](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6j6nkLnHyG0)

